# Rand is looking better



## Dottie (Jun 26, 2006)

Our US dollar is not good for much these days but for reasons I don't know is worth a little more in SA than it has been for a while.  Today the rate is nearly 7.4 to the dollar.  Hope it gets better yet.

Dottie


----------



## tonyg (Aug 10, 2006)

Ah, we long for the good "old" days when it was over 10 rand to the dollar. I paid my levy when it was over 7 now we are back under 7 again.


----------



## robbiefields (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, Tony, still in the SA game?

I have dumped half of my SA timeshares, keeping 4 fixed week rtu intervals at Ramsgate Beach Club, a nicely managed complex to the south of Durban.

I have a feeling there will be a major power play at DIK and MtA and other resorts with the 2010 FIFA World Cup.  These resorts are naturals to be booked solid for the initial group stages of the tournament.  Knowing South Africa, I expect a lot of hanky panky to go on.  In a perfect world, every timeshare resort could establish a sinking fund to last the century from the money they could make;  instead, I suspect insiders will benefit.

However, if you own fixed week intervals for the likely timeframe of June, you will have one valuable asset in 2010.  Probably worth actually coming for the party in mid winter!  Whatever you do, DON'T DEPOSIT EARLY (or late!).  O.K., we're a year and a bit early for the max deposit folks.

All that said,  you can try and reserve your flexi weeks for 2010 as early as you can.  You never know, there may be resorts asleep at the wheel that let the _Uitlanders_ grab the goods.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Robbie,

Glad to see you posting again! Would Glenmore Sands be in a good location for 2010 FIFA?


----------



## robbiefields (Aug 15, 2006)

It may be HUGE, depending on whether the nearby Wild Coast Sun becomes the home base of one of the national teams.  

I think anything within 2 hours' drive of a 2010 stadium will look very attractive, given the realities of South Africa.


----------



## Dottie (Aug 16, 2006)

Robbie--I found this link http://www.sa-venues.com/2010.htm which has information for where the actual games will be played.  What will be the actual dates of the World Cup games in 2010?  I could not find that info.  Thanks for the info

Dottie


----------



## robbiefields (Aug 19, 2006)

That's a provisional list of 10 sites down from 12 and I believe 2 over the current tally of 8 frontrunners.

At this point, not a single stadium is 2010 compliant and half those sites are for stadia not even built yet.  Early days yet.

The World Cup is normally staged in June but could be shifted +/- 1 month at a pinch.   I think they will push for the event to finish no later than late June.  It is only now that many are realising that South Africa has wintry weather, notably nasty Atlantic storms at the Cape and frosty nights on the highveld (Johannesburg, Pretoria, Bloemfontein and Rustenburg inter alia).


----------



## Laurie (Aug 21, 2006)

FWIW on the original topic: this year my Dikhololo levy was $194 whereas last year's was $216... not a huge difference but anything that starts with a "1" still seems like a bargain.


----------

